
Reconstructing Artistic Style - tmulc18
https://hacktilldawn.com/2017/05/02/reconstructing-artistic-style/
======
lilfrost
How easy it is to try this stuff out now? I remember when google first came
out with the deep dream stuff I could never get it working.

~~~
tmulc18
It's much easier now since people have had time experimenting with
hyperparameters. But I've never implemented deep dream so idk how difficult
that is

